# Epoxy Home Theater Seat Risers



## Good.3nough (Mar 9, 2021)

Hi All,

I thought I might share a cheap alternative to carpet Theater Seat Risers. I decided to go the Epoxy route since my kids love spill drinks. The frame was built with Cedar wood. The total price of this build was $650, not including the labor.

Enjoy!

Here is a video of the process I took to build it.


----------



## M Ali (Mar 19, 2021)

I am not sure but you can take help from these guys boltsource.io


----------

